# Ym2210 steering sector shaft



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

Separating Sector shaft #19 from cover #14
I would guess to press off and press on? had to order new one after I got it out if the MUD😭
Just wanted to make sure it will be that easy?
Hope all had a Great Christmas and a Happy New year!!!


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Might watch these video's on steering box. How-to Video Section (hoyetractor.com)


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

Hello Winston, I have looked there but no vids on Sector shaft. Hoping part comes in by the weekend?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

bennyhill -- Undo locknut #16, remove 4 studs #15, should be a screw driver slot or internal hex in screw #18, screw #18 so this will push out the cover #14, simple as, on re-assembly and with sector shaft in place, place screw #18 in sector shaft slot, fit seals/shims on screw #18 and place cover over screw and reverse the direction of removal to bring screw back through the cover, replace the studs and adjust the sector shaft free play with screw #18, adjust the free play as per spec.




bennyhill said:


> Separating Sector shaft #19 from cover #14
> I would guess to press off and press on? had to order new one after I got it out if the MUD😭
> Just wanted to make sure it will be that easy?
> Hope all had a Great Christmas and a Happy New year!!!
> View attachment 84027


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

FredM said:


> bennyhill -- Undo locknut #16, remove 4 studs #15, should be a screw driver slot or internal hex in screw #18, screw #18 so this will push out the cover #14, simple as, on re-assembly and with sector shaft in place, place screw #18 in sector shaft slot, fit seals/shims on screw #18 and place cover over screw and reverse the direction of removal to bring screw back through the cover, replace the studs and adjust the sector shaft free play with screw #18, adjust the free play as per spec.


FredM are you saying cover should then just come off easy or will I need to pull it off with some power?
Because I've tried this and it still seems to be on there strong. Hoye said it was pressed on.
Just got parts in today so tomorrow I'll be starting on it..😇


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

bennyhill said:


> FredM are you saying cover should then just come off easy or will I need to pull it off with some power?
> Because I've tried this and it still seems to be on there strong. Hoye said it was pressed on.
> Just got parts in today so tomorrow I'll be starting on it..😇


Ok I get it now. But so others will know. I needed to put some good Torque on this flat screw, so I made sure I had a screwdriver that fit (perfect).
Thank you All for the Great Help!!!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't know if you have to remove the sector shaft, but if you do, center the steering wheel before you do, wipe the teeth on the sector shaft and the ball box #12 and mark the teeth, there will be one tooth in center and one each side of the center tooth, and as sure as eggs, as soon as you remove the sector shaft, the ball box #12 will spin down to the bottom of the steering shaft worm and possibly the balls will run out of the ball galley, figure some way to hold #12 in place so you don't end up with balls everywhere.


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

FredM said:


> I don't know if you have to remove the sector shaft, but if you do, center the steering wheel before you do, wipe the teeth on the sector shaft and the ball box #12 and mark the teeth, there will be one tooth in center and one each side of the center tooth, and as sure as eggs, as soon as you remove the sector shaft, the ball box #12 will spin down to the bottom of the steering shaft worm and possibly the balls will run out of the ball galley, figure some way to hold #12 in place so you don't end up with balls everywhere.


Yes Sir. I broke my sector shaft.
Everything went well. I do have a problem?
I only get 1 1/2 turn on wheel..
Hoye video said to raise steering block up center of where sector shaft goes in.
Wheel turns free no hard spots. But I only get 1 1/2 turn out of the steering wheel.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

bennyhill said:


> Yes Sir. I broke my sector shaft.
> Everything went well. I do have a problem?
> I only get 1 1/2 turn on wheel..
> Hoye video said to raise steering block up center of where sector shaft goes in.
> Wheel turns free no hard spots. But I only get 1 1/2 turn out of the steering wheel.


One way or both ways?.


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

FredM said:


> One way or both ways?.


Sorry. That's for both ways..


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

bennyhill said:


> Sorry. That's for both ways..


How many turns did you have originally bennyhill?.

If the ball box #12 is centered on the steering shaft worm and the sector shaft teeth are centered on the ball box, then travel should be equal both ways, the steering box is what I call simple and the diagram doesn't show where you may have a problem.


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

Looks like I open it up again😭
I got down on my knees to make sure it was in the middle witch is not easy these days lol
I will let y'all know if I can find something..


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

bennyhill said:


> Looks like I open it up again😭
> I got down on my knees to make sure it was in the middle witch is not easy these days lol
> I will let y'all know if I can find something..
> Sorry I can't remember how many turns I had but I'm very sure it was more then 2 lol


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Before you open the box, have you checked to see if the front wheels will turn full lock to lock?, or the wheels only turn part way?, this would be a good indication if the steering box is working correctly.


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

Ok here we go.
When I centered the teeth on the column it only gave me 2 turns. But when I made column lower, and as u pushed the shaft in I raised the column at same time it slipped right in where it needed to be.
Now I have 5 turns total.
I ve watched the hoye video 4 times and like Mr Fred said it doesn't want to stay put lol
Thank you Mr Fred
And you to Mr Winston


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Great!! you finally got it done, I was going to tell you to use a hand full of grease on the worm to hold the box in place, maybe I should have!!.


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

I did think about grease, but I was doing this on the tractor, 
Gitter dun lol


----------

